# Christmas AAM drinks?



## deew (4 Dec 2007)

Hi,
 I think there was a discussion  a while back about having drinks in the School house? but I cant find it. Is it still on or wha!! Can anyone confirm, date ? time? venue?
Regards
deew


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Dec 2007)

Hi deew

There was a proposal but it was cancelled due to overwhelming lack of demand.

Brendan


----------



## shootingstar (5 Dec 2007)

if it had of been organised for a cork venue it might be still up for discussion.... us corkies are being left behind once again... sob sob


----------



## elefantfresh (5 Dec 2007)

> us corkies are being left behind once again



Good enough for ya!


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> if it had of been organised for a cork venue it might be still up for discussion.... us corkies are being left behind once again... sob sob


 
Shure if it was organised for Cork we'd have to hire out Páirc Ui Caoimhe for the crowds  'Course the PRC could organise their own ....hmmm.


----------



## shootingstar (5 Dec 2007)

It would be a better night than the "dub" posters would put on!! Us corkonions know how to throw a good party i`ll have ye know... 

Somebody back me up here quick !!!


----------



## elefantfresh (5 Dec 2007)

No way SS - looks like a lonely bar stool for your AAM Cork meet up!


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Dec 2007)

Last year's AAM Cork party 

[broken link removed]

Last years AAM Dub party 

http://www.davidsanger.com/stockimages/4-900-812.centralbar


----------



## ClubMan (5 Dec 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> Last years AAM Dub party
> 
> http://www.davidsanger.com/stockimages/4-900-812.centralbar


Who took that picture of me!?


----------



## shootingstar (5 Dec 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> No way SS - looks like a lonely bar stool for your AAM Cork meet up!



EF - i have absolutely no issue about drinking on my own on a high stool.. and if i look sorrowful enough some poor sap might buy me another pint... 




Graham_07 said:


> Last year's AAM Cork party
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...


----------



## zag (5 Dec 2007)

What's a cork onion ?

z


----------



## efm (5 Dec 2007)

zag said:


> What's a cork onion ?
> 
> z


 
The best onion in the world boiy!


----------



## Caveat (5 Dec 2007)

deew said:


> Hi,
> I think there was a discussion a while back about having drinks in the School house? but I cant find it. Is it still on or wha!! Can anyone confirm, date ? time? venue?
> Regards
> deew


 
Have wondered about things like this - have there been any _AAM_ social events in the past? If so, when? where? how many were there? how did it go?


----------



## elefantfresh (5 Dec 2007)

> some poor sap



Are there many of those down your way?


----------



## Happy Girl (5 Dec 2007)

zag said:


> What's a cork onion ?
> 
> z


 
Distantly related to the Meat Honion!!!!


----------



## elefantfresh (5 Dec 2007)

Speaking of onions, what do you get if you cross a horse with an onion?
A ride that will bring tears to your eyes!


----------



## ClubMan (5 Dec 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Speaking of onions, what do you get if you cross a horse with an onion?


Hmmm ... that's a right pickle.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Who took that picture of me!?



Which one of the Bohs bars was that?  BTW your wrinkle cream isn't working


----------



## shootingstar (6 Dec 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Good enough for ya!





elefantfresh said:


> No way SS - looks like a lonely bar stool for your AAM Cork meet up!





elefantfresh said:


> Are there many of those down your way?



ElefantFresh - Did the Aliens forget to give you your anal-probing this morning !!!!!!


----------



## car (6 Dec 2007)

did anyone hear about that new elvis restaraunt inside in town?  Its for those among us who  love meat tender.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Dec 2007)

car said:


> did anyone hear about that new elvis restaraunt inside in town?  Its for those among us who  love meat tender.


Er...

Pun-Tastic !


----------



## z106 (7 Dec 2007)

deew said:


> Hi,
> I think there was a discussion a while back about having drinks in the School house? but I cant find it. Is it still on or wha!! Can anyone confirm, date ? time? venue?
> Regards
> deew


 
The beauty about any forum is its anonymity - once people know a face / personality it will never be the sanme again.

And for that reason i'm out !

It sounds worse tha a school reunipn !!


----------



## Vanilla (7 Dec 2007)

qwertyuiop said:


> And for that reason i'm out !


 

You've been watching too much Dragons Den. Maybe you could arrange a masked meeting with name tags- the girl in the cat mask is Vanilla - etc.


----------



## Caveat (7 Dec 2007)

Vanilla said:


> You've been watching too much Dragons Den. Maybe you could arrange a masked meeting with name tags- the girl in the cat mask is Vanilla - etc.


 
I like the sound of this


----------



## shootingstar (7 Dec 2007)

oh yes i agree... i`ll be in all my glory of glittery stars across my.... mask of course.


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Dec 2007)

Vanilla said:


> You've been watching too much Dragons Den. Maybe you could arrange a masked meeting with name tags- the girl in the cat mask is Vanilla - etc.


 
So would ClubMan have an Iron-on name tag


----------



## shootingstar (7 Dec 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> So would ClubMan have an Iron-on name tag



i was thinking more along the lines of him walking in with a golfclub sticking out the side of his head...


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> i was thinking more along the lines of him walking in with a golfclub sticking out the side of his head...


 
like this ? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7Jb52ghKVc


----------



## Jock04 (7 Dec 2007)

Hmm...I see Clubman more in a [broken link removed]


----------



## Gordanus (8 Dec 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Hmm...I see Clubman more in a [broken link removed]



Dangerously emasculated, though!


----------



## Jock04 (11 Dec 2007)

Gordanus said:


> Dangerously emasculated, though!


 

True, but that silver ironing board is mucho macho


----------



## stir crazy (11 Dec 2007)

qwertyuiop said:


> The beauty about any forum is its anonymity - once people know a face / personality it will never be the sanme again.
> 
> And for that reason i'm out !
> 
> It sounds worse tha a school reunipn !!




*LOL*  I wonder how Moderators and Non-Moderators would get along


----------



## efm (11 Dec 2007)

stir crazy said:


> *LOL* I wonder how Moderators and Non-Moderators would get along


 
I'm sure the Mods would have a seperate table with better wine and would spend all night sniggering and whispering and pointing at different people


----------



## ClubMan (11 Dec 2007)

efm said:


> I'm sure the Mods would have a seperate table with better wine


A separate table with better whines would be more like it.


----------



## shootingstar (11 Dec 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Hmm...I see Clubman more in a [broken link removed]



Lol.. excellent. 

Its not unusual how we categorise posters. Some ppl are seen as a voice of authority and some posters are jokers. Some are cranky and some are a plain nuisance. I think posters tend to have a visual print in their heads of how one might look just from reading their posts? true? 

Example - When i think of Elefantfresh i think "IT dude doing his rounds around his dept in work still putting post-its on peoples back saying Kick Me and roaring laughing at his achievement in not getting caught".


----------



## elefantfresh (11 Dec 2007)

LOL! You got my number SS!


----------



## Purple (11 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> I think posters tend to have a visual print in their heads of how one might look just from reading their posts? true?


 Nope, not me.


----------



## Welfarite (11 Dec 2007)

Purple said:


> Nope, not me.


 

Nor me, I tend to wonder where they are posting from and whether they are doing so out of boredom/helpfulness/loneliness/mischieveness (delete as appropiate! )


----------



## ClubMan (11 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> I think posters tend to have a visual print in their heads of how one might look just from reading their posts? true?


No - I have an olfactory print in mine.


----------



## Caveat (11 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> No - I have an olfactory print in mine.


 
I kind of "cyber-feel" them...


----------



## Jock04 (11 Dec 2007)

Caveat said:


> I kind of "cyber-feel" them...


 

Heading towards " a little more information than we actually need" here, Cav!


----------



## ClubMan (11 Dec 2007)

You and _Chris Langham_?


----------



## Caveat (11 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You and _Chris Langham_?


 
Oh dear...


----------



## Vanilla (11 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> I think posters tend to have a visual print in their heads of how one might look just from reading their posts? true?


.

This is kind of true for me, at least for some posters. For example, when I think of ClubMan I think of Bear from the Big Blue House...I know it's wierd!


----------



## ClubMan (11 Dec 2007)

Vanilla said:


> .
> 
> This is kind of true for me, at least for some posters. For example, when I think of ClubMan I think of Bear from the Big Blue House...I know it's wierd!


I'll take it a compliment. Honestly. If you had said _Barney _I would have been offended. The _Bear _rules!


----------



## oldtimer (12 Dec 2007)

Gosh- I must change my name. Imagine the image AAM posters have of me.


----------



## elefantfresh (12 Dec 2007)

Imagine how I feel!


----------



## Welfarite (12 Dec 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Imagine how I feel!


----------



## Vanilla (12 Dec 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Imagine how I feel!


 
I was going to say don't worry, cause in fact the image I get of posters comes from their posts, not their names, but in your case I guess that doesnt really help?


----------



## shootingstar (12 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> When i think of Elefantfresh i think "IT dude doing his rounds around his dept in work still putting post-its on peoples back saying Kick Me and roaring laughing at his achievement in not getting caught".



Ya actually EF i was lying when i posted that. since you confirmed that you got your name from Homer... my image of you is a fat baldy man drinking Duff Beer in a bee outfit!!! he he aww i love you really


Vanilla - i think of you as being a mature brazen business woman who likes to let her hair down when u log on...!!! i always imagine you in a suit with long brown hair... I feel that this place is kinda like a release to you!!! dont ask me why i think this!!!! oh yes and your suit is always grey


----------



## Purple (12 Dec 2007)

What part of the grey suit does the long brown hair sprout from?


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Dec 2007)

<<< creeping off to remove pinstripe / rimless specs & Mont Blanc pen in favour of something more...un-accountant like....suggestions anyone ???


----------



## Purple (12 Dec 2007)

hairy suit?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2007)

I keep forgetting that _Vanilla _is female (no offence _Vanilla_!).


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2007)

Purple said:


> hairy suit?


Like mine?


----------



## Purple (12 Dec 2007)

One comma and Bear in the big blue house sounds like porno; “Bare, in the Big Blue House”


----------



## Vanilla (12 Dec 2007)

Purple said:


> One comma and Bear in the big blue house sounds like porno; “Bare, in the Big Blue House”


 
Purple- Trust you to find the lowest common denominator... I always think of you driving your cabriolet with the hood down which is a fairly cool image really.  

No offense taken, ClubMan, now if we _had _met I might take that another way .

Is now a good time to admit that ( to my mind) Sue Ellen is the moon in Bear in the Big Blue House? 

Shootingstar- I get an image of a young, very trendy, very goodlooking rock chicky type- not bad, eh?


----------



## Purple (12 Dec 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Purple- Trust you to find the lowest common denominator... I always think of you driving your cabriolet with the hood down which is a fairly cool image really.


 Thanks, if only it were true


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2007)

Vanilla said:


> No offense taken, ClubMan, now if we _had _met I might take that another way .


I'll hold my innuendo until that happens. Then I'll give it to you.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Is now a good time to admit that ( to my mind) Sue Ellen is the moon in Bear in the Big Blue House?


Not bad! Strikes a chord with me too.

How about _dodo _as _Tudder_?


----------



## Purple (12 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> How about _dodo _as _Tudder_?


----------



## Purple (12 Dec 2007)

Jasus, so we can't arrange a ****-up but we can giggle about what kids TV characters we all remind each other of... think about that


----------



## Vanilla (12 Dec 2007)

Imagine an AAM drinks meet where everyone dresses up as kids characters!

Dr. M as peppa pigs daddy, CCOVICH as max ( from max and ruby),Ubiquitous as Pocoyo, Shootingstar as shadow, Gordanus as Angelina Ballerina. Purple you'd better get cracking on that Curious George outfit!


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Dec 2007)

Vanilla said:


> CCOVICH as max (from max and ruby)



lol Vanilla



> [broken link removed]



Will have to watch that one, but bundle o' energy I ain't .


----------



## Purple (12 Dec 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Purple you'd better get cracking on that Curious George outfit!


 Yea, thanks, I preferred the last image!
Anyway, I don't think they'd have one in my size


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Dec 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Dr. M as peppa pigs daddy


_



[broken link removed] is very jolly and laughs all the time [...] reads the paper and gets excited about trips in the car [...] loves cookies and pumpkin pie [...] can be a tiny bit grumpy sometimes when he can’t remember where he put his glasses.

Click to expand...

_Only the last part is true. Actually, car trips, reading the paper, cookies and pumpkin pie all get me pretty gnarly, too...


----------



## shootingstar (13 Dec 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Shootingstar- I get an image of a young, very trendy, very goodlooking rock chicky type- not bad, eh?



Ya hit the nail on the head sister. Except you forgot "thin, tall, leggy"... oh i could go on and on...



Vanilla said:


> Imagine an AAM drinks meet where everyone dresses up as kids characters!
> 
> Dr. M as peppa pigs daddy, CCOVICH as max ( from max and ruby),Ubiquitous as Pocoyo, Shootingstar as shadow, Gordanus as Angelina Ballerina. Purple you'd better get cracking on that Curious George outfit!



And *Shadow *is who exactly? our youngest at home is 13... So i wouldnt know any of these characters


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> Ya hit the nail on the head sister. Except you forgot "thin, tall, leggy"... oh i could go on and on...


 and when we all meet up you can tell us the story of how you managed to get your hands on the evil queens magic mirror


----------



## Godfather (13 Dec 2007)

Hi, so is the forum meeting somewhere? Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2007)

No, there's no p***-up. 
I went a few years and I think it was me, one or two other plebs, and a few Moderators (with a capital M).


----------



## Jock04 (13 Dec 2007)

Purple said:


> No, there's no p***-up.
> I went a few years and I think it was me, one or two other plebs, and a few Moderators (with a capital M).


 

Did you get told off if you strayed off-topic?    

Seriously, I'm a wee bit disappointed that there's no AAM beers. I'd have been quite inclined to nip up to Dublin for a night,for the chance to put faces to some of these names.


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2007)

Right, where and when?


----------



## Caveat (13 Dec 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Did you get told off if you strayed off-topic?
> 
> Seriously, I'm a wee bit disappointed that there's no AAM beers. I'd have been quite inclined to nip up to Dublin for a night,for the chance to put faces to some of these names.


 
Yeah - I'd go too.

Surprised Brendan said there was an "overwhelming lack of demand".

Mind you, maybe many, like me, never even noticed this being suggested before...


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> And *Shadow *is who exactly? our youngest at home is 13... So i wouldnt know any of these characters


 
Not sure but is that one of Dora's friends ???

PS beers = great as long as everyone wears a brown paper bag on their head with their AAM nick on it to preserve the wonderful images of everyone as posted on here.

( course that wouldnt work for CLubMan as we'd all recognise him by the blue hair all over )


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2007)

No, she's off the porno house all right...


----------



## Jock04 (13 Dec 2007)

Purple said:


> Right, where and when?


 


Caveat said:


> Yeah - I'd go too.
> 
> Surprised Brendan said there was an "overwhelming lack of demand".
> 
> Mind you, maybe many, like me, never even noticed this being suggested before...


 

Bit late now, for me at least. Pity, I'd have liked that.
But if we find a reason again, before next Christmas, and a couple of weeks notice - I'm there.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> Not sure but is that one of Dora's friends ???


_Shadow _is the _Irish _storytelling, er, shadow character in _Bear in the Big Blue House_.


> ( course that wouldnt work for CLubMan as we'd all recognise him by the blue hair all over )


 The _Bear _is brown/orange. His *house *is blue!

Sheesh - do people know nuttin' around here....


----------



## Welfarite (13 Dec 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Seriously, I'm a wee bit disappointed that there's no AAM beers. I'd have been quite inclined to nip up to Dublin for a night,for the chance to put faces to some of these names.


 
But the question is....would you tell your friends that you were going to meet some cyberstrangers for drinks? 

As well as that, it would never be the same afterwards ...it would be like sleeping with your best friend!


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> _Shadow _is the _Irish _storytelling, er, shadow character in _Bear in the Big Blue House_.
> The _Bear _is brown/orange. His *house *is blue!
> 
> Sheesh - do people know nuttin' around here....


 

This just proves I don't spend all day watching cartoons ......with the possible exception of  this which is the greatest bestest cartoon ever !!!!


----------



## Caveat (13 Dec 2007)

Welfarite said:


> But the question is....would you tell your friends that you were going to meet some cyberstrangers for drinks?
> 
> As well as that, it would never be the same afterwards ...it would be like sleeping with your best friend!


 
What if your best friend *is* a cyberfriend and you have already cyber-slept with them - would it not be polite to meet them?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> This just proves I don't spend all day watching cartoons ......


The _Bear _is not a cartoon...


----------



## Jock04 (13 Dec 2007)

Caveat said:


> she's already paranoid that I'm sneaking off to *grope* my own presents as it is......


 


Caveat said:


> *What if your best friend is a cyberfriend and you have already cyber-slept with them* - would it not be polite to meet them?


 


Caveat said:


> *I kind of "cyber-feel" them*...


 


<<<<<   starts to reassess this whole meet for beers scenario


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> The _Bear _is not a cartoon...


 
Definitely proves I don't watch him so


----------



## Caveat (13 Dec 2007)

Cheers Jock


----------



## Jock04 (13 Dec 2007)

heh heh  

I cyber-feel your discomfort


----------



## Welfarite (13 Dec 2007)

Caveat said:


> What if your best friend *is* a cyberfriend and you have already cyber-slept with them - would it not be polite to meet them?


 

...and say "why, I didn't recognise you with your keyboard on !"


----------



## gipimann (13 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> The _Bear _is brown/orange. His *house *is blue!


 
Mixing you up with  Sully perhaps?


----------



## gipimann (13 Dec 2007)

Welfarite said:


> ...and say "why, I didn't recognise you with your keyboard on !"


 
Or the old reliable......"is that a mouse in your pocket or....." !


----------



## Jock04 (13 Dec 2007)

gipimann said:


> Or the old reliable......"is that a mouse in your pocket or....." !


 

apparently, all the girls want to meet the one who looks like he may have a Nintendo Wii in his pocket.......


----------



## John Rambo (13 Dec 2007)

It is possible that some posters do actually know each other in the non-cyber world.How did meet-ups go in the past...I mean were they just a few pints or did they turn into sessions?


----------



## elefantfresh (13 Dec 2007)

I know two people on here from the "real" world.


----------



## Caveat (13 Dec 2007)

Purple said:


> No, there's no p***-up.
> I went a few years and I think it was me, one or two other plebs, and a few Moderators (with a capital M).


 
How did it go? (seriously now)

Any "rules" - did you go by your real names etc? 
What went wrong - did people say they were going and then not turn up or what?

Maybe people were scared they would be discussed or in some way exposed afterwards on the site...?


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2007)

It went fine, I wouldn’t name names but basically it was all very civilised. A good chat was had by all. There were no rules per say, I think people introduced themselves by their real name and when they realise that they are not talking to a psycho (or in my case when I had them fooled) they might give their AAM name.


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Dec 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Is now a good time to admit that ( to my mind) Sue Ellen is the moon in Bear in the Big Blue House?


 


ClubMan said:


> Not bad! Strikes a chord with me too.


 
Ah, jaysus lads I'm not that fat (hopefully)


----------



## Marion (13 Dec 2007)

> How did meet-ups go in the past...I mean were they just a few pints or did they turn into sessions?



I think that it's been well established on AAM that it's best not to dwell on past performance ...

Marion


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2007)

Purple said:


> I wouldn’t name names but basically it was all very civilised.


Quite right. It might embarrass the uncivilized amongst us.


----------



## shootingstar (14 Dec 2007)

sueellen said:


> Ah, jaysus lads I'm not that fat (hopefully)



Sueellen - when you post i always think of Dallas. Classy woman sue ellen was.. ruthless haw haw !!! 



Marion said:


> I think that it's been well established on AAM that it's best not to dwell on past performance ...
> 
> Marion



me thinks your hiding something Marionnnnnnn.... talk to aunty shootingstar


----------



## madisona (16 Dec 2007)

Will discussion of property prices be allowed at the AAM Christmas drinks?


----------



## GeneralZod (16 Dec 2007)

madisona said:


> Will discussion of property prices be allowed at the AAM Christmas drinks?



No, each table will have a moderator sitting at it who will nip that in the bud. That and any discussion of individual share prices or speculation about the identity of AAM posters


----------



## gipimann (16 Dec 2007)

It could make for an interesting pub competition - as people walked in the door towards the AAM area, others could try to guess who they may be!  

Okay, it might only be interesting after a few glasses....!!


----------



## shootingstar (17 Dec 2007)

ya and people coming into the bar will firmy told to leave if they dont "Please sit at the appropriate table"


----------



## Marion (18 Dec 2007)

Shootingstar: don't be so naive - the tables are reserved for the Mods. The plebs will stand at the bar (and buy rounds for the Mods) 

Marion


----------



## Caveat (18 Dec 2007)

You can forget about any drinks from me - a _rocker_ like me wouldn't be seen dead in a bar full of mods


----------



## Marion (18 Dec 2007)

Caveat:

Who are you? 

Marion


----------



## Caveat (20 Dec 2007)

Marion said:


> Caveat:
> 
> Who are you?
> 
> Marion


 
Oh _very_ clever


----------



## Marion (20 Dec 2007)

It's my party piece for the AAM Awards night. 

Marion


----------



## Caveat (20 Dec 2007)

Marion said:


> It's my party piece for the AAM Awards night.
> 
> Marion


 
So after your piece "Who's next?"  

(sorry)


----------



## Jock04 (20 Dec 2007)

Caveat said:


> So after your piece "Who's next?"
> 
> (sorry)


 

Tommy?


----------



## efm (20 Dec 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Tommy?


 
Do we all vote at the end on "Who's Better, Who's Best?"


----------



## Caveat (20 Dec 2007)

_"From this point onwards, I hereby declare my intention to disassociate myself with any particularly tenuous and/or groan inducing references to The Who and/or their music in this particular tangent of this particular thread"_


----------



## Jock04 (20 Dec 2007)

Caveat said:


> _"From this point onwards, I hereby declare my *intention* to disassociate myself with any particularly tenuous and/or groan inducing references to The Who and/or their music in this particular tangent of this particular thread"_


 

The road to Hell is paved with those, my good man.

(as Chris Rea might say  )


----------



## efm (20 Dec 2007)

Jock04 said:


> (as Chris Rea might say  )


 
I hope the traffic isn't too bad for him this Christmas


----------



## Jock04 (20 Dec 2007)

efm said:


> I hope the traffic isn't too bad for him this Christmas


 

So long as he doesn't get caught short in a traffic jam while his brother Dai is in the car.......


----------



## Caveat (20 Dec 2007)

Is that where he got the inspiration for *Stain*sby Girls I wonder...

(Chris Rea does not apply to my above declaration of intent)


----------



## Jock04 (20 Dec 2007)

Caveat said:


> Is that where he got the inspiration for *Stain*sby Girls I wonder...
> 
> (Chris Rea does not apply to my above declaration of intent)


 
Dunno, but I heard he might do a cover version of Genesis - Follow Through, Follow me


----------

